# Movie Blogs?



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Since they are not rival sites I'm asking for, I believe it's OK to ask - 
Do any of you film buffs know of any good blogs/sites that cover new releases from ALL AROUND THE WORLD?
I'm also interested in what Europe or Asia has to offer, but apart from the annual film festival in my country and other occasional sources, I don't have an up-to-date and reliable source for this kind of news, especially when the US blockbusters "overshine" these movies, and that's a pity.

Thanks.


----------

